# Another scam artist



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Hear is a really scary link. The guy is selling a book for $50 that showes you how you can build your own PV module for $125.
http:www.power4home.com/index.php?hop-roeib

This has been on our public scam list for over a year.
Scary Stuff . . .another example of "siding salesmen" and scam artists that come out of the woodwork when there's money to be made...

.............BE AWARE............


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Thanks, that was hillarious! I particularly liked the part where he says you can find all the pieces you need at the local hardware store...guess I better look a little harder at what they have next time I'm in there. Even funnier, this is a net metering system all for less than $200 which requires no technical expertise to construct or install! Man, now I'm kicking myself for all those years I spent in engineering school. 

BTW, if you click on the link be prepared to be bombared with a couple of popups when you try to leave without buying something.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I love the picture of "him" standing next to his home system:










Guarantee he has 15-20,000 in that deal.......


Anyone that thinks you can come up with any meaningful power for $200 simply doesn't have a clue what it takes....which of course, is exactly who the guy is trying to scam into selling an overpriced book to....


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Silicone wafers are in isle 3.. Charge controllers are on the back wall, right beside the spouting.. LOL


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Silicone wafers are in isle 3 . . And today only they are 3 for a dollar.

It is sad that some folks will say "We have no money" . . . .then they fall for a scam like this . . .and eventually find that they are now $50 poorer.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Wouldn't the concrete pad that set up is anchored to cost more than $200? Wow.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Ross said:


> Wouldn't the concrete pad that set up is anchored to cost more than $200? Wow.



I'd think so. My tracker racks are about the size of that one, and I have them in 4'x4'x4' blocks of concrete....that's about 2 1/3 cubic yards of concrete and concrete is over 100 bucks/yd delivered here.....not counting the backhoe to dig the hole and some form lumber.....(and in my case, I had to pay to have it pumped up to where the mounts are )


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

On one of my installs I had to haul a who pallet of Quickcret ready mix on my big trailer, back into the woods to the site. A generator powered mixer, a hand dug 4x4x4 hole, to get a pad . . like in the pix.
Into the that goes the 12 feet of 6" schedual 80 steel pipe and then the rack to hold a thousand watts of PV panels.
A very nice setup that will go for years and years.

And might I add . . a price tag far exceeding 200


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I see the ad is on the front page of the Huffington Post... wonder how many folks there will fall for it...


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

This is also on the Wunderground weather site.


----------

